# Excel iPad - Slicers don't work



## Yoseanda (Oct 3, 2014)

Hello, 

First post =) I recently built a dashboard in Excel 2013 that uses slicers to filter the information. I loaded the file onto my iPad and the slicers don't show up there. 

Does anyone know why this is? 

Thanks!


----------



## Yoseanda (Oct 3, 2014)

Bump.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

slicers are not supported on ipad. 

at least that is what it says in the following link

New Microsoft Office Excel on iPad Native App : Impact Analytix: Business Intelligence, Predictive Analytics & Excel


----------



## Yoseanda (Oct 3, 2014)

Thank you sobeit, your info and that link was very helpful.


----------

